# 14/3 used as 14/2 What to do with RED wire?



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

Leave it in the box/panel and cap it. NEVER cut a wire completely off. Ya never know when somebody might need it.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

Just nut it. Spare wires can be a blessing in the future.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Do yourself and everyone who might work on it in the future a favor. Label it.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

220/221 said:


> Leave it in the box/panel and cap it. *NEVER cut a wire completely off*. Ya never know when somebody might need it.


You sound like a man of experience!  Damn that makes me mad!


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

I hate it when somebody cuts that important wire off...or when they leave like 1" of length.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

C_J_GO said:


> This is my last homerun from an electrical outlet into my subpanel (6 feet) and all i have left for wire is some 14/3. What should i do with the extra (red) wire? Can I just cut it out, or do I have to cap it on both ends?


As long as the the circuit is on a 15 amp breaker. Even if you pulled 12/2, then you add this short length of 14/3, it now a 15 amp circuit. All of it.

No, do not cut the red out. Leave it as long as possible, put a wire nut on it and mark it as "Spare".


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

J. V. said:


> As long as the the circuit is on a 15 amp breaker. Even if you pulled 12/2, then you add this short length of 14/3, it now a 15 amp circuit. All of it.
> 
> No, do not cut the red out. Leave it as long as possible, put a wire nut on it and mark it as "Spare".


Just what I was thinking. You cannot use the #14 if the branch is more than 15A

FW


----------

